# New Rule/s for Blind Events



## Alexander Crush (Dec 13, 2017)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/posts/incident-at-china-championship-2017-and-beijing-open-2017
Hi All,
Just in case you haven’t see, I thought you might want to see the regulation changes to logos in Blind Events taking effect January 1st 2018. 

Regards,
Alex


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 13, 2017)

I’m competing officially in blind for the first time January 23 so I better take my logos off.


----------



## G2013 (Dec 13, 2017)

Luckily I took them off right before my last comp! I DNFed 4 and 5bld though xd


----------



## Alexander Crush (Dec 13, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> I’m competing officially in blind for the first time January 23 so I better take my logos off.





G2013 said:


> Luckily I took them off right before my last comp! I DNFed 4 and 5bld though xd



Good. I’m not a blind solver myself, but I knew there was a few comps coming up soon so I thought I’d help who I could.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 14, 2017)

In August 2016 I didn’t even know about that rule, the delegate told me after my attempt but it was a 0/2 anyway


----------



## Max Cruz (Dec 14, 2017)

Thank you, Comrade Alexander.


----------



## G2013 (Dec 14, 2017)

Alexander Crush said:


> Good. I’m not a blind solver myself, but I knew there was a few comps coming up soon so I thought I’d help who I could.


GDCuber is pretty much me XD Those are my initials lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2017)

I think this is a good idea.
We should always try to have clear cut rules.

unfortunately, the 10 Warrior Ws that I bought are going to be illegal, unless I can rub off the logo without affecting the plastic too much.


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 22, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> I think this is a good idea.
> We should always try to have clear cut rules.
> 
> unfortunately, the 10 Warrior Ws that I bought are going to be illegal, unless I can rub off the logo without affecting the plastic too much.



I just bought a Warrior W too, and even though you can't feel the logo, it's still illegal.

correct me if I'm wrong I actually forgot how the logo feels.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 22, 2017)

CubingRF said:


> I just bought a Warrior W too, and even though you can't feel the logo, it's still illegal.
> 
> correct me if I'm wrong I actually forgot how the logo feels.


Yeah, I've had several delegates (Walker Welch, Slater Metz and James Hildreth) check the Warrior W logo, and they've all called it good. Actually, James said he got 2/5 on the logo check, and he knows that he always gets 5/5, so it was okay for now.

But, yeah, now they're illegal.


----------



## CubingRF (Dec 23, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Yeah, I've had several delegates (Walker Welch, Slater Metz and James Hildreth) check the Warrior W logo, and they've all called it good. Actually, James said he got 2/5 on the logo check, and he knows that he always gets 5/5, so it was okay for now.
> 
> But, yeah, now they're illegal.



the new WCA regulations effect next year right? So it's okay for now til' next year 
RIP


----------

